# Spanish Mackeral Recipe?



## StingRayLou

Ate some filleted spanish mackeral on the grill tonight rapped in tinfoil seasoned with lemon juice, butter, and garlic. Tasted really great, but does anyone happen to know a good recipe, maybe with a little Cajun spice mixed in?
Considering that I'll catch some more Spanish mackerel first.


----------



## uncdub13

marinate your spanish fillets in some zesty italian overnight and bake em


----------



## Fatback

Use hickory chips when grilling..............open the tin foil to let smoke in. Mmmmmm Smoked Spanish is one of my favorites.


----------



## AL_N_VB

get sum croutons....put em in a ziploc bangem to a fine crumb....add alil corn bread flour...add som blackening powder...or chili powder,,,or any hot spice.....get yer egg wash ready....dip in egg and and then the crumb mix.....fry in sum in peanut oil....mmmmmmm


----------



## NTKG

this i found works good for any a dem oilie feeshy feesh


foil, coupla taps a buttah or drizzle flavored olive oil(gahlic) ad a tad a white wine if u like, JUS A TAD. line with onions(peppers work too). put the fillets on top.(SEASON WITH WHAT YOU WANT, cajun, greek, s&p, oldbay, etc. do not put lemon slices, but rather a lil zest on top of the fillets, and place a coupla more onions. put on the grill on the lowest heat setting, or edge of charcoal. let it go as long as you want, i havent over cooked spanish yet. comes out well... this is about the only way i like spanish


----------



## rattler

ntkg has the ticket on them spaniards...i will only add, that indirect on a gas grill is perfect...fire up both burners until grill is hot, then turn off one side...put fish on that side...i cook on med heat...


----------



## striperswiper

i like them oily feesh deep fried with malt vinegar mmmm.........i can taste it now i got the munchies


----------



## wncfishbuster

*spanish mac parmesian*

4-6 spanish fillets, cut in half; 1/2 cup italian bread crumbs; 1/2 cup parmesian cheese;olive oil for frying;1 egg; 3 tbsp milk; combine crumbs & cheese in ziplock. whisk egg and milk; dip fillets and bread in crumbs;fry in oil med hi about 3 mins per side. serve w/ a side of pasta & marinara sauce


----------

